# Interesting Dream About PC



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I had a really crazy, but really great dream about this forum. Part of me wishes it would happen in real life. And part of me is really afraid of the idea.

Here's what happened. Basically, some of the new members on the forum banded together and pretended to be me, snail, and one or two other members. Like, posting things in our names. But the game was that they had to post things which we would never say. Things which were intentionally either offensive to us, or radically different from what we would normally post.

It was like Marino's "Post As Your Shadow" thread, but much more extreme. It was like, them posting things we would never post even as a joke. The purpose of it was to get us in touch with the parts of ourselves we didn't accept, to help us grow, and for the new members to make a positive contribution to the forum.

So, for me, they posted lots of different videos of this song that makes me anxious, and then lots of members posted stuff about what an awesome song it was. In snail's case, they possibly posted lots of stuff about hurting people, and lots of Youtube clips of people getting injured--and other members commented on how funny it was, or how they deserved it. And for someone else, maybe it was Marino, they posted lots of clips of basketball, football, and wrestling highlights.

So, what was interesting was that the members who were roleplaying (and normal members) responded to the threads as if they were normal threads, and went along with it. But it was implicit that they were all just kind of messing around and doing it to trigger a reaction from us.

And it was just...really exhilarating to be singled out like that, and have so many people in touch with my weaknesses and sort of exploiting them. It would be like if in response to the Eye Candy thread, someone asked me lots of questions about my sexual preferences, or asked me to post more pictures of certain things which I find sexually arousing but am uncomfortable with.

It's not strictly masochistic, but it is sort of this wish to be humiliated. (That's not specific to the pictures...but it relates to me being attracted to this experience of everyone pointing out my weaknesses and being totally exposed to the world in a radical way. Like a sort of liberation.) There is something exciting, edgy, and thrilling about that. And I feel better to be talking about it here. It seems like the right thing to do.

It was really crazy. I'm still shaking a bit from the imaginary experience, but it was really cool. And almost sort of erotic...to be revealed in that way and hazed. To be exposed to the thing that I fear (but have this sort of secret wish for) in a safe environment. And to live out that fantasy. I wouldn't dare have it happen in real life, even though it would possibly be really good or worthwhile.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

"...being totally exposed to the world in a radical way. Like a sort of liberation."

I can see how that would be liberating. But I think that sort of self exposure does happen here on PC, meeting like minded and accepting people gives a little courage to be a little more self revealing. Though I've been told I'm still good at hiding myself here, I can see how it's true. I think myself I have a way of both hiding in what i say and revealing myself in ways that are too subtle for anyone to put thier finger on exactly. hmmmm. Anyway, interesting dream!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I like your dream Selene

*Thinks of malicious idea*


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hehe, I know right... Wouldn't that be pretty fun to have a thread where everybody just tries whatever they can to upset a certain person? With the knowledge that it was all just a game for that purpose? That would be so exciting to watch and participate in. But slightly evil.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd be down for it if it is consensual.

Hell, I would fucking love for there to be a "Bash Marino" thread. I get the same type of excitement as you. I am very counter-phobic online, opposed to my IRL social phobic self.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

How you felt in your dream is how I feel in dreams where I find myself standing nude in the middle of a huge crowd. Complete exposure and vulnerability, while terrifying, can be quite exhilirating. =p


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm glad I didn't have that dream. That would have been horrible!


----------



## intheclouds (Oct 13, 2009)

So... wow. I wonder if there's a way I can put a positive spin on what I'm seeing here. 
You clearly get turned on by being forcefully exposed, which can only bring to mind that you might REALLY enjoy being tied up and taken advantage of.

OK, I've thought of something.
Maybe you should try dating an ISTJ.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha! I am dating an ISTJ. But...she's the sweetest, cutest little thing ever. She wouldn't do anything to harm me, beyond maybe tickling me. And even then, usually only in response to some physical attack I've made on her.


----------

